# Food Safety News - 03/10/2021 ....Slow pace for foodborne illness outbreaks continues in 1st quarter



## daveomak.fs (Mar 10, 2021)

*Slow pace for foodborne illness outbreaks continues in 1st quarter*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 10, 2021 12:05 am The relatively slow pace for foodborne illness outbreaks is continuing in the first quarter, much as it did this past year during the COVID-19 pandemic. With the end of the first quarter, only a couple of weeks off, only three multistate outbreaks are under active investigation by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention,... Continue Reading


*FSIS to require Internet access at official establishments and plants*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 10, 2021 12:04 am Opinion By Dr. Michael Fisher The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is proposing to amend its regulations to require official meat and poultry establishments and egg products plants and businesses receiving voluntary inspection services that have an internet connection to provide FSIS access to that internet connection for the purposes of conducting and... Continue Reading


*France investigates norovirus outbreaks linked to oysters*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 10, 2021 12:03 am Several outbreaks have been reported in France linked to eating oysters contaminated with norovirus. A total of 164 patients were recorded and two people were hospitalized in different regions across the country. Since mid-February, 46 reports of food poisoning outbreaks suspected of being linked to the consumption of oysters have been sent to Santé publique... Continue Reading


*Scientists working on better testing for leafy greens, other fresh produce*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2021 12:02 am Researchers seeking to develop better food safety testing for fresh produce, with a particular focus on lettuce, have received a boost in the form of a USDA grant. The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s National Institute of Food and Agriculture (NIFA) recently announced the grant of more than $348,000 to support the work at the University... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak in Norway sickens 20 people*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2021 12:01 am Public health officials in Norway are investigating an outbreak of Salmonella with up to 20 patients. Folkehelseinstituttet (the Norwegian Institute of Public Health) reported the outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis has seen 10 people need hospital treatment. A dozen people have been diagnosed with the outbreak strain and there are eight suspected cases. Samples were taken... Continue Reading


*26th state added to distribution list of cheese behind deadly Listeria outbreak*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2021 05:47 pm Consumers in another state, Rhode Island, should check their homes for certain Queso-style cheeses that have been tied to a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections. The Food and Drug Administration got word today about the distribution in Rhode Island, which is the 26th state to be confirmed as having received the recalled cheeses, according... Continue Reading


----------

